# '08 Icon



## BNA_roadie (Mar 11, 2002)

I just built up a 2008 Icon.......fastest & stiffest bike I've EVER ridden. 

Over the years I've owned Merlin, Cannondale, Orbea, Orbea carbon, Serotta, Rivendell, Bianchi & several Casati's. 

I am a clydesdale and ALL power goes to the pedals, no flex at all. I only wish I could appreciate its true climbing ability. I rode in a group ride, yesterday, in 15mph headwinds, like I've never been off the bike. It's been 18 months of averaging less than 40 miles a week at best, compared to 150. 

I't built up with Campy Chorus, Kysrium SSC SL's & Stella Azzura & Ouzo Pro fork.

I never thought I'd be on a Litespeed, but I'm damn sure glad I found this deal.

Welds are beautiful,on par with MOOTS, which I condsidered Vamoots, but after a a racer mentioned Moots was a little flexi compared to LS, I decided to give it a spin.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, so you must know you are "required" to post some pictures of the bike


----------

